
Show HN: Kclean – Clean Your Keyboard Without Worrying About Side-Effects - shubhamjain
https://stuff.shubhamjain.co/kclean/
======
nkrisc
This is cool, but practically speaking I find that turning my computer off
kills every keypress very effectively. In fact, there's only one button on my
laptop that does anything when it's off.

